# wildermeerch pigeons



## Black.Pied (Jun 27, 2010)

can anyone tell me a bit more about them are they distance/sprint ?


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

they are sprint middle distance pigeons from Belgium you get a lot that are dark cheqs , there good pigeons


----------

